# Prices paid for your Havanese



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

Most of you know that I ended up buying a Havanese (Darby) considered a "rare teeny tiny" who should be between 3-5 lbs. Of course, now I know that it is wrong to force the breed to be smaller, but since I paid a whopping $3,500 for this "rare" dog, I am curious as to what all of you have paid in the past or are paying now. I realize there is a great variance in how much different breeders charge, but am curious as at some point we may get another Hav for Darby, but a standard size this time! 

By the way, the breeder, Lynda Denson (http://www.wheatstate.com/~denson/), told me verbally that if Darby should go over five pounds, she would make a financial adjustment. So this will be interesting. He is seven months old and at his last vet visit, weighed 4-1/4 lbs. I almost hope he goes over 5 lbs so I can see how she will jack me around a second time! Also, despite my telling her that any Havanese parents who give birth to a puppy with a defect, the mom and dad cannot be bred again. Well, both of Darby's parents are still up on her website. Why am I surprised?

Anyway, back to the prices you've all paid, if you care to share, I would be happy to know. Penny


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Bummed*

So my husband just called and I've been online all afternoon looking up info on liver shunts, etc., plus looking at some Havanese breeders and their dogs. I started getting very excited at the prospect of getting a second Havanese and told my husband that many of you have two or more dogs. I reminded him that Darby will be one on June 28th and what a great time to get another puppy. Welllllll, he basically cut me off at the pass and told me very frankly that we are not getting a second dog until he retires, which will be in late 2009 --- supposedly. Then we will sell our home here in New Hampshire and move permanently to our second home in Arizona. That part is a good thing because I'm from Southern California and my daughter and three little grandchildren are there so I will be living closer to them! But that aside, he did not want to get Darby either until he retired but I pestered enough that we got Darby and WHO is so besotted and in love with Darby? My husband! But this time he said, he was only going to say this once and that is he does not want another dog until he retires. Period. So I took a huge deep breath and let it go. sigh.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have paid $1200, $1500 (2x), $1700 and one for free (that I kept out of my own litter).
I am in Ca and I see most of them going between $1800-2500.
I am sorry but I can't belive that Darby's breeder is getting so much for her "tiny" Havanese. In my opinion it's a rip-off.
That makes me so sad. But I am happy that Darby is in your loving arms. I can tell by your posts that you love him so much!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was $1500- and Shelby was $1200-. But I have been quoted as high as $2000 by some breeders. When I first started researching Havs, a few pet shops near me were asking $2500 for their "imports". 

Both of my dogs were limited regs although Shelby's breeder forgot to mark the box. If I was dishonest, I could have left it blank and used Shelby to show or breed. But I put a big black mark in the box and sent the papers off to the AKC.


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Murphy was $1500.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was $2,000. And, worth every penny We just love him so much!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo was $1500 CDN, and also worth every penny  I'm sorry that silly woman is charging way too much by playing on buyers feelings. I am happy that Darby has a happy home now where he will be loved because she obviously had no concern for the poor little pup - Hang in there Penny because as was mentioned before what goes around comes around. Karma, baby, its all about the Karma


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino was $1800 ....the most I have ever paid for a dog but he's the BEST one I've ever had in 36 years of getting a puppy (my poor hubby!  ) I WILL definitely get another Hay when either my bichon(11 yrs.) or my maltese(4 yrs.) goes to "doggie heaven"! I would pay more than $1800 to get another puppy with the temperment, personality, intelligence and HANDSOMENESS of my Valentino!! HAVS RULE!!!


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

I paid $1700.00 for Allison here in Connecticut and she is worth every penny, I had no idea how much my husband and I would enjoy her. In my opinion this breed is the best small breed going. Since I work for a veterinarian, I see many small dogs, and I think the havanese has the best personality !! I too will get another Hav !!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I paid on the high end, $2000. But as my husband tells people when they ask him, "It doesn't matter what I paid, it was Joanne's Christmas present, and he's worth every dime."

So there!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I paid $1400 for Bugsy, which included his shipping.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I paid a $100.00 deposit for Asta then $1400.00 a week before delivery .. All was fine he was delivered into my arms . He was fine full of poop from the long drive but in good health .. 
I paid $1400.00 for Cosmo included shipping . He was fine when I met him .
Clean and neat and in good health ...


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

It seems the range I found was between $1,700-$2,200. I am am the low end for the little one I am expecting........


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Back again ..
Breeder no 1 charged more for females . $2000.00 
Breeder no 2 also charged more for females . Now Cosmo was called a companion dog not show quality . Show quality was more money .. closer to $1800- $2000.00 I think it deoended on the sires and wins .. 
I knew I did not want to show or breed but she had beautiful champion dogs ..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Cooper was $1200 plus shipping. I was very concerned about the shipping, having no experience with it, but the breeder assured me that they had never had a problem and would never risk their puppies health. Cooper had an overnight flight from Washington to Nebraska, with a layover in MN. He arrived happy, bright eyed, clean as could be, and positively smiling, and he hasn't stopped smiling since! I will definately get another Havanese, and although I realize the price is prohibitive for many people, in our eyes, he's worth every penny.

Beverly


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was $1800 - and we picked him up....almost brought 2 home!!! Absolutely love him to pieces...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I paid 2,000 for the Goldie and 2,500 for Stogie. 
Both were show, and I guess more. I didnt want a show quality at first, but Goldie turned out to be good and I had already fallen in love with her. Thank goodness, she is the best dog ever! Its worth every penny. 

Some try to save a buck and go with cheaper breeders, you always make it up in vet bills!
But the 3500 for a "mini" still blows me away! I hope lots of people learn from that!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have paid $1800 (with strings attached), $1900, $2000 and $2500 (no strings attached on the last three).


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Personally I think thye are priceless . The joy they bring to our lives is tremendous and they are worth every penny .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine were $1500 & worth every penny!!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

$1750 and worth every penny.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We paid $1500 Cdn. for our Ricky. That is the going rate from what I found out and see here on the boards. Thing is, we wanted to get a dog from a shelter, around 1-2 yrs. old and only costing max. $400. Ha!! LOL

Once I contacted our breeder - just to see - well, I HAD to get a Havanese puppy from her!! It had been almost a year that I'd discovered the breed and just fell in love with it. I really had to convince hubby that's what would be best for our family though. He had no problems spending $1500, but we both wondered just WHY it was so much. THEN I learned a lot about the health tests, showing, whelping and raising pups so they would be healthy, strong, well-socialized and wonderful companions. Worth every single penny in our opinion. 

Ricky has a 3 yr. health guarantee.

I get so upset about that breeder you got sweet Darby from! I'm in no way blaming you, not at all! I'm just ticked off that there are so many like her that insist on asking such outrageous prices for pups that most often end up so sick - and who pays the vet bills??! grrrrrrrr !  

As to hubby saying 'no' to having dog #2... I know what that's like. Mine says the same! lol I can't insist though. I got cats w/o him agreeing we should get cats, but a dog is another story. They are just more a member of the family and require much more commitment, care and costs than our cats do. I couldn't do it unless hubby was 100% agreeing. Sigh........  I know I'll be "working" on it in the near future. hehehe


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Our first Hav was $1,200, our second was from the 1st one's 2nd litter, and our third is a show quality with champion parents and we paid $2,000 for her. Definitely worth every penny! I think everyone should have at least 2 Hav's, if not more!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I only have Yoda would love to have just 1 more  Yoda I got a deal for 600.00 and I would of paid more love him to death he is priceless.He does come from a ch line on both sides I just happen to be lucky right place at the right time.But the breeder is out of Yoda life so how good of a deal it was I will never know LOL


----------



## Connabelle (Feb 6, 2007)

I got a deal too, at least I think. Oscar was $750 plus $50 delivery fee. I do not believe he has any champions in his pedigree but that's OK, he is my little champion. I feel guilty for paying so little and hope my breeder was OK. I know she is not as fancy as some others but she did offer a 2 year health guarantee. If I get another one, I plan to go to a different breeder. not because I did not like her but I want to experience another "line" of Havanese. There is a breeder's website out of Washington State named, Grandview Havanese. Her dogs look beautiful and sweet as can be. I believe she charges $1600 for girls and $1200 for boys. Does anyone know anything about this breeder.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Carla, I got my Cooper from Grandview. I couldn't be happier with him. He has been very healthy and happy since the day he arrived. There are a couple breeders in that area that show and have bred to each others dogs, Flaming Geysers comes to mind.
Laura was very nice, friendly and easy to deal with. 
Beverly


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Derian was $1700.00. Don't regret one penny. He surprises myself, wife and kids everyday with his antics and smartness.

I have to place him in his crate upstairs about an hour till my kids get home from school while I go to work and day before yesterday, My kids said they came in the house and Derian was laying in the hallway upstairs like he owned the place. 

I am almost positive I double latched the crate as I always have a habit of pulling on the door. My 14 year old son said "Daddy, I checked his crate and the latches was all wet. So either I didn't lock the thing properly like I thought, Or this is one smart cookie and figured out a way to slide the latches back.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Trooper and Dizzy - both Champions were $2000 each. If you check HCA website the going rate for a Hav whose parents are health tested is $1800 to $2500. The breed standard is for a dog that is between 8.5 and 11.5 inches tall at the withers - the ideal weight is to be around 10 pounds. I sold puppies this year for $1800 and $2000. One would have been a good show prospect, the other would not.


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, Chris! I sent you an email. Penny


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Prices paid*

I have been breeding Hav's for a few years and my pups are $2250 for pet and $2500 for show. The pups are all from AKC champion fully health tested parents and leave here crate trained, shots to age, microchipped, Baer tested, very well socialized, riding in cars with leash training and potty training started. They also come with a crate, blankets, snuggle pups, toys and a owners manual that is about 65 pages of everything you ever wanted to know about Havanese.
We put 12 weeks of our lives into raising these babies trying to assure that you get the healthiest, happiest puppy alive. I am available for help whenever you need it for as long as you own one of my kids. However mine are monsters for the most part that live on the coffee table, dining room table and the backs of the couches. Mine learn to fly early and are not the easiest kids to live with but they will keep you entertained.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

My pups range between $1,500 to $2,300. Pet pups are $1,500 to $1,800 depending on the sire and dam, and show pups are sold on co-ownerships with stud rights retained on males and a puppy back on females. I rarely sell my show pups without co-ownership and no puppy back, but when I do it's only to people that I know really, really well and for the $2,000 to $2,300 range. 
All of my puppies come from AKC Champions with all health tests passed and CHIC numbers. Their mommas do an excellent job potty training them as they follow her to the pee pee pad and are ready when they leave. They are also BAER tested before they leave and go with copies of the parent's health tests and the BAER tests for the puppy. 
I always include a puppy pack that has all of the information about shots, feeding, grooming and a 5 pound bag of the food they are on. We have so much fun with our puppies and miss them so when they leave. I have been fortunate enough to place most of them nearby and also keep very close contact with those that are not so close to home. I believe that the breeder/puppy owner relation is for life, and I always make myself available for advice, mentoring and even offer boarding to my puppy buyers when they need to go on vacations.  
Arlene Etzig
Peluito Havanese
www.peluitohavanese.com


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It is very interesting to see the price range for these dogs. I just always have a questions in my mind about this. 

With Shelby, I knew there was no testing done and she is probably not near the standard. However, she is just what I wanted and she is a joy to have. 

Kodi cost a little more, wasn't health tested, but parents were. Also, his pedigree is much better than Shelby's and most of the dogs in his line have been tested. Kodi is much closer to the standard.

So, I think as long as you go in with your eyes open to all the pitfalls, it really doesn't matter wat price you pay. You don't love them any more or less because of their price.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Arlene: 
The dog in your avatar is stunning. Can you share any secrets to keep the coat so White? Also you said "stud rights retained on males" is that for life or for a limited time? Just curious.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for your compliments on our Bogie. I will tell him  I don't use any whitening shampoos at all on him. He is pee pad trained and I have never had tear staining problems with him. His coat is a very full and shiny coat and has been pretty easy to maintain.  
Arlene 
Peluito Havanese


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooops forgot to reply about the stud rights. Yes, it is for life, although in some instances, if the owner wishes to neuter their male and we have bred him a couple of times, it can be worked out.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

We paid $1600 for Lily and $1400 for our new puppy, a male. I think we got a deal since Lily is as sweet as can be and has become "Daddy's Girl". I purchased the second from the same breeder here in Florida and hope he is as sweet and smart as she is.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lily's Momma,
maybe we got our dogs from the same breeder?


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

I paid $800 up here in upstate New York but is priceless to me. Casper is an ideal Hav. I still have to upload pics from my camera. Will get to it soon.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I paid a bargain $500 for my daughter's hav with CERF testing on the parents and championship lines. So far she's an awesome dog. I paid $1250 for Izzy...CERF testing on the parents, but I've been told the breeder might be a little questionable. Izzy has been a super puppy, very smart and extremely social, so I don't have any regrets to this point. I understand that it's the long term health that we worry about, but so far, so good.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I already posted awhile back about what I paid for Valentino but I re-read the post that got this thread started. I had never looked @ "the" questionable website mentioned but did today. OMG...how do they get them to come out so small??? Poor little things....bet they are plagued with health problems! Anyway guys and gals FYI...the pup on her site called "Valentino" IS NOT MINE!! Just wanted to make that clear! I got mine from a reputable breeder who does all the health testing, socialization, placement into the proper homes, etc.! He is very healthy, great temperment, sweet, loving and handsome! I'll buy from them again! Vicki p.s. I noticed today is SusanE's birthday....anybody talk to her? She hasn't posted in awhile and she was always on here pretty often. Happy Birthday, Susan where ever you are!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DoggieNut, I think SusanE went on vacation!?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Good for her....I'm jealous!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I believe she is in Hawaii - stinker!!!! Weather here is sunny & melting the 4 inches of ice we got 2 days ago"!"


----------



## nhsews (Mar 18, 2007)

Penny,

We got Malkie in June of 06 and he was 7 months old at the time. Breeder wanted to show him but she said he had bad teeth and could not get his championship. We got so lucky she only wanted $750.00. He's worth 3xs that amount to us now, we love him. We would love to get another one someday and won't mind paying to get another Hav as sweet, loving, smart and soooo cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LaurieF, wasn't that the craziest storm? Sleet for 12 hrs and now 5" of ice here. I'll take Hawaii anytime


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes Susan E is in Hawaii. She went for two weeks. Lucky dog. We had the same ugly storm that you had on Long Island. Not as bad but another foot of snow. Yuck.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I paid $1,800 for Lola


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

My pups sell for $2000. I've been asked to raise my price for show puppies but I'm lazy I guess. I don't do any puppy backs or stud rights or anything like that. I guarantee my puppies for life........100% money back regardless of the reason. My puppies come from champion and health tested lines. One of my bitches has soaped pictures for straight legs back 4 generations. The other has it for 3 generations. I think Tom is the only one out there with more generations of soaped pictures. Then again I'd call Tom and his wife Master Breeders in a world of amateurs.

WHen the pups leave home they have a puppy pack, puppy book (although not near as legendary as Joan's), shots to age, health tests for the parents, soaped pictures, and lots of love. They are never shipped so they also come with lunch at the beach.......if there's time. 

Typically we also go over your puppy with the IS to teach the new owner what they are looking at and what it is called. We also let each new owner go over each of our dogs so that if there are any questions, they can say they know the entire family of dogs here at Sedoso. 

Plus, if you buy a Sedoso pup you also get ME! Not that I'm worth much but you're still stuck with me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I have paid $1800 (with strings attached), $1900, $2000 and $2500 (no strings attached on the last three).


<grin> I should have charged you more.......<JK>


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Greg, you're funny! ound: 

There really are some great breeders out there and I have the privilege to know some of them here in Canada as well as in the U.S. It pays to do your homework!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> They are never shipped so they also come with lunch at the beach.......if there's time.


 Hey, I was cheated.
Actually, I got to spend a lot of time going over the dogs & your family, which was much more worthwhile. Your whole family is wonderful - dogs included.



> Plus, if you buy a Sedoso pup you also get ME! Not that I'm worth much but you're still stuck with me.


 Some days, that alone is worth the money. Other times... :croc: hee hee



> <grin> I should have charged you more.......<JK>


 LOL! :biggrin1:


----------

